# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  MAA.........................abt sweet mother

## waffa

*Umer Bhar Seene Se Laga Kar Pala Hai Maa Ne
Ghalat Batoon Pe Thora Thora Mara Hai Maa Ne

Abhi Tak Wo Bachpane Ki Yadein Hain Baqi
Aur Wo Bachpane Ki Batein Hain Baqi

Ke Jab Mein Ne Bola Tha Maa Pehli Baar
Maa Ki Aankhon Mein Bhara Tha Kitna Pyar

Paida Huwa Tha To Kuch Nahi Tha Mein
Maa Ki Wajha Se Aaj Hoon Kya Kya Mein

Lalach To Kuch Nahi Meri Maa Ko Magar
Acha Ho Jo Dedoon Dil Tohfay Mein Agar

Maa Ko Choorte Hain Aise Kuch Log Hotay Hain
Phir Auroon Ke Liyay Wo Hamesha Soog Hotay Hain

Kuch Logoon Ke Liye Maa Ko Choorte Nahi
Chahay Kuch Ho Jaye Moo Moortey Nahi

Maa Se Hamesha Hamein Sukh Milte Hain
Phir Bhi Us Ko Hamse Dukh Milte Hain

Kash Qurbaan Karoon Mein Sab Us Ki Sada Pe
Aur Wo Mujhe Pyar Karey Meri Issi Ada Pe

Maa Se Mujhe Meri Koi Juda Na Karey
Karoo Pyar Kissi Aur Se Khuda Na Karay*

----------


## zohaib1

Nice Sharing   :applaud; 

Thank You   :givefl;

----------


## Muzna

zabardast bohat achi hai yah poetry   :applaud;   :applaud;   :givefl;

----------


## RANI786

wow, may Allah bless all mothers.

----------


## waffa

thnkz 4 liking dears

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

very very very sweet poem  :givefl;

----------


## Moona

aaW vry sweet one .. :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

thnkz u  galz :Big Grin:

----------


## KOHINOOR

:up;

nice one Waffa Bro.  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

thnkz dear

----------


## *Fatima*

Nice Sharing waffa bro

----------


## waffa

thnkz sis 4 liking

----------


## Hina87

that was very beautiful waffa bhai  :Smile:

----------


## untruefeelings

zabardast

----------


## waffa

thnkz u all frends  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Lovely!  :Smile:

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

very nice

thanx for sharin

----------


## waffa

thnkz fairy n dear bro

----------


## KOHINOOR

Nice One :up;

----------


## waffa

thnkz dear :Big Grin:

----------


## vampiretarget

Bohat Khoob ..... Masallah Allah sab par Maa ka saya hamesha Rakhe.. Ameenn... Summa Ameen

----------


## waffa

very nice dear

aur KHUDA kare aap ki yai dua b kabool ho 
kyo maa bahoot azeem hai

----------

